# Conversion Library gone?



## Heretic Apostate (Apr 27, 2002)

I was hoping to see if Dolphins, Chimpanzees and Gorillas had been converted (I'm on an Uplift kick...), but the Conversion Library is blank.  Is the process of altering to fit the new homebrew conversions still going on?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 27, 2002)

No one has converted anything since the conversion policy was announced.  The old library will stay there until September, though, at which time the 6-month grace period will be over.  I suspect that that will be the end of conversions here.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Apr 27, 2002)

Where's the link, then?  All I got was a blank page, saying "Conversion Library goes here" or something like that.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 27, 2002)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> *Where's the link, then?  All I got was a blank page, saying "Conversion Library goes here" or something like that. *




It's on the "Rules & Guidelines" page.  I've added an extra link from that intro page now, though.


----------

